# Hibernate - Querry mit Eingrenzung und Order; liefert nichts zurück



## mg_666 (1. Feb 2010)

Servus,

habt Ihr schon einmal das Problem gehabt, dass eine Query bei Hibernate nichts an Objekten zurückliefert. Obwohl die gleiche Abfrage in einem SQL-Client etwas zurückgibt?

Grüßle


----------



## byte (1. Feb 2010)

Nein.


----------



## ARadauer (1. Feb 2010)

Ich hab öfters das Problem das meine Prepared Statements auf einer Oracle DB nichts zurück liefert obwohl in Toad oder SQLDeveloper das Query geht. Liegt bei uns an den char Feldern:
"A" ist halt  nicht "A       ". In den Tools gehts aber... 
Ist eine deiner Spalten im Where eine char Spalte?


----------



## mg_666 (1. Feb 2010)

Ich verwende postgreSQL. Die Tabelle schaut folgendermaßen aus:

lfdNr (PK) integer
datum_uhrzeit bigint,
objekt_id bigint,
zustand character varying(255)

Abgefragt wird folgendermaßen:

select h from HISTORY h where h.objekt_id = 1156895 and h.datum_uhrzeit > 1230764400000 and h.datum_uhrzeit < 1262300399000 order by h.datum_uhrzeit


----------



## mg_666 (1. Feb 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt auch noch mit Criteria herumgefummelt habe und das der gleiche murks war. Habe ich nochmals Testdaten (Durch Datumszurückstellung) erzeugt.... und was soll ich sagen diese werden einwandfrei ausgelesen aus der DB....vielleicht war ich dusselig beim Insert...trotzdem komisch dass ich per SQLClient auslesen konnte...naja seis drum.
Trotzdem Danke Euch beiden!


----------

